

Decentralization of _why's Projects - berrow
http://whymirror.github.com/

======
subbu
He was code factory. Look at the number of projects he's created single-
handedly.

~~~
ivanstojic
It is indubitable that people should be judged by the totality of their
actions, yet it is rarely so. I think at least some communities judge _why by
the way he exited stage right in the middle of the play.

(Full disclosure: I don't like him)

~~~
herval
so it would be better if he never left the stage but didn't produce half of
the excellent material (both written and in code) that he did?

Thankfully I don't belong to 'communities' that consider things that way...

~~~
ivanstojic
Of course not.

However, you are equating his choice of ending his online presence with the
quality and quantity of his work, or at least implying that they are related.

Can you offer any arguments to prove that point?

------
capablanca
Let's just hope that github doesn't remove its online presence too (they are
all centralized there now ;)

~~~
jherdman
Not really. A Git repo isn't really beholden to any other repo. Some are
considered definitive, but truly they can all stand on equal footing.

~~~
litewulf
While this is true, look at the difficulty people had in reconstructing his
work from github. People may have clones of the repo, but maybe not with all
of his latest commits.

------
andrewl-hn
Hi, I have a pdf version of "Nobody Knows Shoes" which was available as a free
download from _why's website. I'm not really sure what kind of license it has,
though - can't find it in the book itself and website is down, obviously.

What should I do with it? Should I put it online somewhere?

~~~
andrewl-hn
Nevermind. It turned out the pdf is already available at
<http://shoes.heroku.com>

